# Locuções Verbais



## Dr. House

Por favor, 

Alguém me explique com clareza o que são as locuções verbais e o que fazer para as identificar nas frases?

Já caiu em uma questão de concurso e eu errei, e, mesmo consultando a gramática, ainda continuo não concordando com a resposta do gabarito da prova. Ou posso estar errada, ou não ter entendido ainda, ou a questão ser anulada. 

Alguém me explica melhor?


----------



## Outsider

Uma locução verbal é uma expressão -- uma parte de uma frase ou oração -- que tem função de verbo. Em português, uma locução verbal contém pelo menos um verbo. Pode conter também outros verbos (auxiliares), preposições ou outras palavras.

No texto que acabo de escrever, pus a azul algumas locuções verbais.


----------



## Vanda

Um pouco mais:


> Relembrando: locução verbal é    a reunião de dois ou mais verbos para exprimir uma só ação.    O primeiro verbo é chamado auxiliar; o último é o principal    e está sempre no infinitivo, no gerúndio ou no particípio.


aqui


----------



## Dr. House

Resolvam esta questão para mim então, por favor:

Assinale a opção em que a seqüência de verbos NÃO pode ser considerada uma locução verbal.

A) "Fazer escolhas implica renunciar a alguns desejos..."
B) "Analogamente, a aventura de uma vida de solteiro pode ceder espaço ao conforto de um casamento."
C) "...se apenas procurarmos fazer o que gostamos,"
D) "Escolhas são feitas com base em nossas preferências."
E) "O que teria acontecido..."

Foi esta a que não consegui fazer.

Obrigada.


----------



## Outsider

Dr. House, pelos vistos o seu professor usa uma definição algo restritiva de "locução verbal". Só você pode saber como é que ele define o conceito.


----------



## Dr. House

Mas não foi meu professor.
Esta é uma questão de português de um concurso público aqui no Brasil.


----------



## olivinha

A) "Fazer escolhas implica renunciar a alguns desejos..."

Ok, vou chutar. Digo que é a A porque, segundo definição da Vanda, _implica renunciar_ não poderia ser uma locução verbal: nem _implica_ é verbo auxiliar, nem _implica renunciar_ exprime uma só ação (acho eu).

Qual é a resposta certa, House? Agora fiquei curiosa.


----------



## andre luis

PROVA 36 - ENFERMEIRO DO TRABALHO JUNIOR.pmd
O concurso e o texto está no link acima,mas também não chego a uma resposta.


----------



## olivinha

D) "Escolhas são feitas com base em nossas preferências."
Será que é a letra D, tendo _feitas _como adjetivo?


----------



## Outsider

Outra hipótese (para esgotar todas). 



Dr. House said:


> E) "O que teria acontecido..."


A _E)_, porque "teria acontecido" é um verbo composto, e estes não contam como locuções?


----------



## Macunaíma

Como sempre, esses exames de concursos degeneram em loteria... Devo dizer que isso subverte totalmente a idéia de locução verbal que me foi passada na escola.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

É, eu também não consigo achar nenhuma resposta muito boa. Se a questão fosse o contrário - assinale a alternativa que [SIM] contém uma locução verbal - eu marcaria a letra B), por causa do _ceder espaço. 
_
Dr.House, sabe se alguém entrou com recurso, se a questão foi anulada ou algo assim?

Até.:


----------



## Macunaíma

> Se a questão fosse o contrário - assinale a alternativa que [SIM] contém uma locução verbal - eu marcaria a letra B), por causa do _ceder espaço.
> _


Eu me lançaria em "o que *teria acontecido*" _de corpo e alma_. É o epítome de uma locução verbal: verbo auxiliar + particípio.


----------



## andre luis

olivinha said:


> D) "Escolhas são feitas com base em nossas preferências."
> Será que é a letra D, tendo _feitas _como adjetivo?


Sim,assim no chutômetro,eu assinalaria esta também.


----------



## Vanda

Nestas alturas você já deve ter visto o gabarito. Resposta A, caso seja o gabarito do dia 8/6, nível médio.


----------



## Dr. House

Olá a todos.

A resposta de acordo com o gabarito é a letra A.
A primeira resposta da olivinha está de acordo com o gabarito. É a única que acertaria a questão de cara.
Mas, como vocês viram, não é fácil resolver esta questão.
Achei estranho, será que o fato de ter 4 verbos seguidos influencia para caracterizar a letra A em não ser uma locução verbal?
"Fazer escolhas implica renunciar"

Ah, e obrigada ao andre luiz por ter colocado o link para a prova de português do nível superior, foi a que eu fiz. Porém ainda sou uma "junior member" e sou proibida pelos moderadores de enviar links, tenho que postar mais antes.

Em relação ao concurso, pelo jeito, a prova de português para o nível superior deve ter sido a mesma aplicada ao nível médio, já que Vanda achou a mesma resposta para esta questão.

E, Tagarela, não sei se alguém entrou com recurso, e, até agora a questão não foi anulada.

Obrigada a todos que ajudam a resolver esta questão instigante.

Abraços,


----------



## andre luis

olivinha said:


> A) "Fazer escolhas implica renunciar a alguns desejos..."
> 
> Ok, vou chutar. Digo que é a A porque, segundo definição da Vanda, _implica renunciar_ não poderia ser uma locução verbal: nem _implica_ é verbo auxiliar, nem _implica renunciar_ exprime uma só ação (acho eu).
> 
> Qual é a resposta certa, House? Agora fiquei curiosa.


Sim,eu procurei a lista de verbos auxiliares e não achei o tal "implicar",mais do que ter o gabarito,concordo com a maioria,há uma certa frustração em não saber a resposta correta ,mesmo com o apoio de um livro de gramática.


----------



## Desastre

_Assinale a opção em que a seqüência de verbos NÃO pode ser considerada *uma* locução verbal.

_...Eu acho que a "pegadinha" está aí.


----------



## Vanda

Desastre, o erro mais comum dos meus alunos de pré: não lêem com atenção o enunciado e caem em todas as questões de exceção e de não!


----------



## Perception

Olá a todos! 
A explicação que se segue parece-me muito clara e foi retirada do Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa.

Uma locução verbal é uma expressão formada de *verbo auxiliar + verbo principal*, que funciona como se fosse um só verbo. Exs.: *tenho escrito, hei-de escrever, estou a ler, estou lendo, estou para ler, ser feito*, etc. Os principais verbos auxiliares são *ter, haver, ser, estar*. Há outros que são ocasionalmente auxiliares, como *ir, vir, andar, tornar, ficar, dever, acabar, começar *e outros.

O assunto todo aqui.


----------



## Perception

Tendo por base a explicação anterior, alguém quer tentar dizer qual não é locução verbal e porquê?

A) "Fazer escolhas implica renunciar a alguns desejos..."
B) "Analogamente, a aventura de uma vida de solteiro pode ceder espaço ao conforto de um casamento."
C) "...se apenas procurarmos fazer o que gostamos,"
D) "Escolhas são feitas com base em nossas preferências."
E) "O que teria acontecido..."


----------

